# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  LiveEngage, messaging platform, LivePerson, Inc., New York City, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LivePerson, Inc.

Home page - liveperson.com/liveengage

----------


## Airicist

LivePerson and IBM Watson created an AI-powered chat and messaging platform for customer service

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> LivePerson seamlessly integrated Watson's AI and conversational technology with their human agents to create LiveEngage, a customer care platform that get smarter with every interaction.The conversational agents or chatbots can address up to 80% of commonly asked Tier 1 support questions, but can also escalate issues to a human agent if necessary.
> 
> As customer service becomes more self-service and messaging-driven, brands must deliver solutions that make the most of AI capabilities, while still empowering agents to continue doing what they do best.
> 
> The new "Cognitive Care Centers of Excellence" enable brands to drive this change at scale, allowing customers to interact via mobile apps, SMS, Facebook Messenger, mobile sites etc.
> 
> Explore how your call center can use AI and chatbots to improve resolution times, reduce costs and delight customers.

----------

